# Hit by the Herfabomber!



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

(I'm going to keep the words minimal because there is a ton of Cigar pourn.)

An oversized package... this can't be good.... :fear: 









It can't be that bad... there's a note!










Oops... :faint:










:jaw:









:crutch:









This really is going above and beyond the call of duty. I had to go to the B&M today and get some more empty cigar boxes to help me squeeze these into my wineador. There are some great sticks in this monster of a bomb. I was told all of them have at least a couple of years of rest on them. I can't wait to try a Padron and Oliva with that kind of rest, should be awesome. The Herfabomber has gone beyond injuring this poor guy's mailbox, and just blowing the front door off. :hail:

Carnage: I would have spent hours looking up all the names so if someone has a question let me know and I'll look it up. There are at least 5 montecristo's, 5 padron's, 3 Oliva's, 4 Punch's, 2 A. Fuentes, 2 LGC, 2 Rocky Patel's, and 2 DPG's are just a few of the many that were sent to this most humble of Puffers.

I may share some with my gf's father for a belated father's day gift, pass some to my postman to bribe him to screen packages before bringing them across the property line, and maybe send some with my brother on his business trip this weekend to Boston. This blew my mind, and I'm still grinning. Thanks again Herfabomber! Rock on brotha! :dude:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy Cow!!! What a hit!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice 

enjoy


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

wow what a hit


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't think anything can be said except: :faint:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet! :tu


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sounds like the Unabomber's smoking cousin. Congrats on the hit.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Now THAT is a Nuke!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, that's a big hit from someone hiding in the shadows! Enjoy, great job Herfabomber!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Good lord! That is one massive ass kicking. Who the hell is Herfabomber and were did this guy come from. I've never seen anything from this guy and they he lays this massive nuke out there.

WOW!!!

Enjoy.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Holy crap, the blast radius is enormous...but who _is_ the Herfabomber?¿?


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

herfabomber smurfabomber...! :cheeky:

lol just kidding! That's an amazing amount of destruction!:whip:

Enjoy ALL of those brother:high5:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Guess I won't be smoking any of the cigars I've bought for at least the next..... 1-2 years. :shocked:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Good lord! That is one massive ass kicking. Who the hell is Herfabomber and were did this guy come from. I've never seen anything from this guy and they he lays this massive nuke out there.
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> Enjoy.


That is either one helluva first impression or he has managed to keep a very low profile thus far. I would keep an eye open and your mailbox secured. :boom:



russ812 said:


> Holy crap, the blast radius is enormous...but who _is_ the Herfabomber?¿?


He's a ruthless individual. :help:



sckfck said:


> herfabomber smurfabomber...! :cheeky:


That's what I did.... and got pwned. :mmph:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Herfabomber? I don't believe in the Herfabomber. That's just a story guys tell on forums to spook you out. You hear me, Herfabomber?!_* I ain't afraid of you!
*_

...but seriously tho, phenomenal hit man!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

That is a nuke of massive proportions. 

It would force me to buy a new humidor or finally invest in a cooler. And it may just lead to a divorce when my wife finds it!

Awesome job Herfabomber.... whoever you are


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Herfabomber? I don't believe in the Herfabomber. That's just a story guys tell on forums to spook you out. You hear me, Herfabomber?!_* I ain't afraid of you!
> *_
> 
> ...but seriously tho, phenomenal hit man!


I have followed a few leads I think I know who this mysterious bomber is...

Keyser Smözky

Smözky is an underworld kingpin whose ruthlessness and influence have acquired a legendary, and even mythical, status among law enforcement agents and Puffers alike. "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world that he didn't exist."


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I have followed a few leads I think I know who this mysterious bomber is...
> 
> Keyser Smözky
> 
> Smözky is an underworld kingpin whose ruthlessness and influence have acquired a legendary, and even mythical, status among law enforcement agents and Puffers alike. "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world that he didn't exist."


One of the all-time best movies ever made! Nice reference Josh.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I am pretty easy to fool (just ask the wife!). But. . .

Frankly, I don't believe this.

Nope.

Give me a few days to let it sink in, maybe.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy F&*$in $h%@!!!!! Looks like a B&M exploded and some shrapnel landed in your mailbox!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

wait..... this is some kinda joke right?????? 

This couldn't be true.......


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy Shit. That is a much hit.

Who the hell is the herfabomber. I know It's my former govonator


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

<<<<<<<< Truly envious!!!

That there is a bomb of insane proportions......

Congrats.... I think.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

NOw that's a bomb for all bombs - awesome, awesome!

But the real question now is: Who is the herfabomber??

:director:

Sherlockholms - you probably should call Watson.

Terry - you need to put your lawyer skills to work.

Any other slueth like brothers out there - lets find this guy!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

that Box was ATOMIC! Very nice! This Herfabomber is now on the Puff radar, amazing Hit Herfabomber!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

IMPRESSIVE!!!:new_all_coholic:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's start with... was there a return address?


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

what an awesome hit. did they need a dolly to drop it off? thats massive.

Ok. Well there is no Herfabomber in the Members List . So it looks like we have a undercover bomber on the loose.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

These were being doled out a little before my time I believe, but who all has access to so many 6-finger baggies? Aren't those a special order, then split amongst the gents?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

they are now available on cigarsolutions.com they have packs of 100 and boxes of 1000 available. There was a recent post on the subject but can't remember where exactly.

I was going to order up 100 of them. you want me to send some your way?


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

i am speechless....
I can not wait to see if they/he/she/it makes another appearance. This is the biggest plot twist I can imagine hitting puff. I feel like I want to "hear" -Dun Dun Dunnn on a piano everytime someone types "herfabomer" -dun dun dunnn


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

sweet baby jesus!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Cigar Noob;3290755
there's a note!...
...I was told all of them have at least a couple of years of rest on them.
[/QUOTE said:


> hmm... a clue that you know who it is???
> It doesnt say anything in the note about the age, _who_ told you they have at least a couple of years of rest on them?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

dahu said:


> hmm... a clue that you know who it is???
> It doesnt say anything in the note about the age, _who_ told you they have at least a couple of years of rest on them?


This is the key!

Nice work, Dan. I'm putting you in for a promotion!

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> they are now available on cigarsolutions.com they have packs of 100 and boxes of 1000 available. There was a recent post on the subject but can't remember where exactly.
> 
> I was going to order up 100 of them. you want me to send some your way?


PM sent, and thanks for that link - good stuff there.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> This is the key!
> 
> Nice work, Dan. I'm putting you in for a promotion!
> 
> :ss












Lets get to the bottom of this! LOLOLOl


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> they are now available on cigarsolutions.com they have packs of 100 and boxes of 1000 available. There was a recent post on the subject but can't remember where exactly.
> 
> I was going to order up 100 of them. you want me to send some your way?


You are telling me someone is in possession of maybe another 90 of those baggies? :scared:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> You are telling me someone is in possession of maybe another 90 of those baggies? :scared:


That, or 990.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Unfortunately there was no return address. I had them with me when I went to my B&M for the empty boxes and showed some to my guy there. He had a pretty good hunch so I'll take his word for it. Hell, with my limited knowledge I couldn't tell if they came directly from CI or out of an Egyptian tomb.

:dunno:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a post mark on the box? If there is that will tell us what PO it was shipped from/passed thru and we can try to narrow it down by location.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> That, or 990.


:shock:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I think everybody knows that this wouldn't be beyond Shuckins/zilla/dr. bomb.... 

If it is, then why incognito? :spy:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ci doesn't use finger bags


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> That, or 990.


you're thinking too small. What's to say this Herfabomber didn't order multiple packs of 1000 baggies? This could be the beginnings of a serial bomber the likes of which Puff has never seen before.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...the horror:scared:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I think everybody knows that this wouldn't be beyond Shuckins/zilla/dr. bomb....
> 
> If it is, then why incognito? :spy:


I considered this idea too, but rejected it. If one examines shuckins' recent body of work in anything close to a sequential order, one notices almost a "theme of the week" with what he sends out. This makes sense as Ron slowly works his way through whichever layer of his multi-layered stash, in whichever one of his many humidors/coolers, he happens to be working through at the moment. Shuckins' bombs going out nearer one another in sequence appear more similar; you've noticed this, I know.

The Herfabomber's wares, however, seem not at all like what Ron's been sending out lately. The concept, the heart, and the daring-do fit the shuckins _modus operandi_. The stash itself just don't.

IMO


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...the horror:scared:


Or, alternatively: Let's hope so! :ss


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Ci doesn't use finger bags


I know that. I was just referencing that I wouldn't know a cigar ROTT and one with proper age with my limited knowledge. That is why I deferred to someone else. If I could I might be able to smell or taste where these came from and pin down the location of the perpetrator. :spy:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you're thinking too small. What's to say this Herfabomber didn't order multiple packs of 1000 baggies? This could be the beginnings of a serial bomber the likes of which Puff has never seen before.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...the horror:scared:


This is legal???? :twitch: There isn't some sort of red flag this would trigger? I think we need some gubmint employees from one of those 3 or 4 letter agencies to look into this. hone:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> This is legal???? :twitch: There isn't some sort of red flag this would trigger? I think we need some gubmint employees from one of those 3 or 4 letter agencies to look into this. hone:


No! This is simply too vital to our national interests to rely on the federal government. This is solely up to us, gentlemen. Already I fear that we will be unable to get to the bottom of this before the media is alerted and a coast-to-coast panic ensues.

With the Forth fast approaching . . . things look grim.

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> No! This is simply too vital to our national interests to rely on the federal government. This is solely up to us, gentlemen. Already I fear that we will be unable to get to the bottom of this before the media is alerted and a coast-to-coast panic ensues.
> 
> With the Forth fast approaching . . . things look grim.
> 
> :ss


Did you just make a spelling error *(Forth)* Mr. Esquire?


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

I dont want to rule out the idea that this could be more than one person. It may be a few guys acting like one guy. ie: like when kids in cartoons sit on each others shoulder and put on there parents clothes to pass themselves off as an adult. (sorry, it has been a loooong day)


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did you just make a spelling error *(Forth)* Mr. Esquire?


I noticed that too,Sir. I think his mind is preoccupied with the thoughts of possible future Herfabombings. Perfectly understandable. Or else it's just a simple typo.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did you just make a spelling error *(Forth)* Mr. Esquire?


Not at all, sir. That is simply a local variation, and a perfectly acceptable spelling of this particular ordinal for English speakers west of the Mississippi.

Good spot, though.

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did you just make a spelling error *(Forth)* Mr. Esquire?


On second thought:

No, sir. The word is spelled correctly, and if you had anything beyond a middle school education you would know that. The problem with my sentence was one of diction, and not of spelling.

So, with all respect, sir (and, dare I say, just a tad bit of affection?): go fvck yourself.

:ss

_(How's that, Shawn? Better, huh?)_ :smile:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Not at all, sir. That is simply a local variation, and a perfectly acceptable spelling of this particular ordinal for English speakers west of the Mississippi.
> 
> Good spot, though.
> 
> :ss


*B* (cough, cough) *S* (cough, cough)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did you just make a spelling error *(Forth)* *Mr. Esquire*?


But in truth:

Of course I did, ya butthead.

And you, to assume your share of our embarrassment, were kind enough to use two titles of address where only one is allowed.

:cheeky:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Post mark would be the clue 


No post mark would be a bigger clue 

No post mark means they are close....or worse

We mat have a mad nomad bomber!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

No postmark? HAND-DELIVERED USPS CHAOS?!?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> But in truth:
> 
> Of course I did, ya butthead.
> 
> ...


Tried to give you RG because I have no idea WTF you are saying but since I haven't been called a "butthead" since about 5th grade I figured I'd give you some props for that (since I've obviously cause you to degenerate into elementary school name calling).

But it still deserves RG if I could - anyone want to bump Terry for me cause he does make me laugh out loud!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> But it still deserves RG if I could - anyone want to bump Terry for me cause he does make me laugh out loud!


Done....:dude:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Done....:dude:


Thank you Eric!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> . . . But it still deserves RG if I could - anyone want to bump Terry for me cause he does make me laugh out loud!


That's what I'm here for Shawn (whether I like it or not).

Headin' home now.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> That's what I'm here for Shawn (whether I like it or not).
> 
> Headin' home now.


Be safe you crazy lawyer!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Be safe you crazy lawyer!!


Can you picture me and you sitting on the balcony like the two lawyers in Boston Legal - smoking cigars and having a strong alcoholic drink - overlooking the great city and solving the worlds problems .....???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Tried to give you RG because I have no idea WTF you are saying...


You called him Mr. Esquire. Which is kind like calling someone Mr. Doctor.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You called him Mr. Esquire. Which is kind like calling someone Mr. Doctor.


So? People at work call me Mr. Shawn and I don't worry about it. I think it would only be a problem if the doctor was a female - just sayin??

The bigger question here is are you going to give him RG for pointing that out???


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No postmark? HAND-DELIVERED USPS CHAOS?!?!


Priority mail without a postmark does not happen. The USPS targets priority packages without a postmark as Anonymous mail and is isolated and returned to it's sender if there's a return address, or opens it to inspect the contents(security issues,yaknow). All Priority packages must have some form of meter strip as means of identification for the system.

Now, priority packages without a return address or delivery confirmation is a whole other story. if it goes through proper channels, the only feasible identification is the office of origin the meter strip was printed at, so if the Herfabomber is a traveling man,he could easily send packages anywhere in the country without having a central base of operations. Or, as was suggested in a previous post, there could be an entire network of shadow Herfabombers out there ready to reign terror on poor unsuspected Puffers.

now that's scary:scared:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Can you picture me and you sitting on the balcony like the two lawyers in Boston Legal - smoking cigars and having a strong alcoholic drink - overlooking the great city and solving the worlds problems .....???


No Shawn I picture more of a Franklin and Bash type


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> No Shawn I picture more of a Franklin and Bash type


LOL - I'm old school - haven't even seen that show yet


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I like this Herfabombers style I must say! Sends stealth bombs that are nearly undetected until the unsuspecting victim opens a package that contains a momentous payload!

What a Payload!

Has Sherlock used his trusty fingerprint kit on the 6 finger baggies?

I also want to know if the Herfabomber wears a mask or just the hoodie and sunglasses when he mails out his distructive packages?

As stated there must be some identifying postage tracking strip on the package itself.

YOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THIS


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Can you picture me and you sitting on the balcony like the two lawyers in Boston Legal - smoking cigars and having a strong alcoholic drink - overlooking the great city and solving the worlds problems .....???


I actually picture the old guys from Grumpy Old Men.



Oldmso54 said:


> So? People at work call me Mr. Shawn and I don't worry about it. I think it would only be a problem if the doctor was a female - just sayin??
> 
> The bigger question here is are you going to give him RG for pointing that out???


done did it already 



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Priority mail without a postmark does not happen.


That's what I'm sayin. What if it was _hand delivered_?! :scared:



BDog said:


> As stated there must be some identifying postage tracking strip on the package itself.


That's what I'm waitin' for.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hand delivered,huh? So, yer saying that there's a rogue element in the USPS that's secretly in the employ of the Herfabomber that delivers totally untraceable packages to unsuspecting Puffers? Or, that The Herfabomber paid some unsuspecting courier to drop the package off at the Noob's doorstep so he could watch the devastation personally? That's so sinister it could a blockbuster summer movie directed by Michael Bay with Megan Fox as The Herfabomber's secret obsession, who's an undercover ATF agent assigned to infiltrate The Herfabomber network, dedicated to bringing down The Herfabomber wearing nothing but bikini tops and cutoff jeans.

Hell,I'd pay full price at the movies to see that oneopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> hand delivered,huh? So, yer saying that there's a rogue element in the USPS that's secretly in the employ of the Herfabomber that delivers totally untraceable packages to unsuspecting Puffers? Or, that The Herfabomber paid some unsuspecting courier to drop the package off at the Noob's doorstep so he could watch the devastation personally? That's so sinister it could a blockbuster summer movie directed by Michael Bay with Megan Fox as The Herfabomber's secret obsession, who's an undercover ATF agent assigned to infiltrate The Herfabomber network, dedicated to bringing down The Herfabomber wearing nothing but bikini tops and cutoff jeans.
> 
> Hell,I'd pay full price at the movies to see that oneopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


No more Michael Bay crap movies

other than that I agree


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Can you picture me and you sitting on the balcony like the two lawyers in Boston Legal - smoking cigars and having a strong alcoholic drink - overlooking the great city and solving the worlds problems .....???


Sitting up on a balcony? Nice and airy.
Boston Legal? <_What's that?_>
Cigars and drinks? Oh, yeah - absolutely.
Overlooking the city? Excellent - so much to see.
Solving the worlds problems? No need - there is shuckins. :ss

Next time I'm in Florida, my friend. Of course, by then we'll be more like the two old geezers up in the balcony on The Muppet Show, but what the hell!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> hand delivered,huh? So, yer saying that there's a rogue element in the USPS that's secretly in the employ of the Herfabomber that delivers totally untraceable packages to unsuspecting Puffers? Or, that The Herfabomber paid some unsuspecting courier to drop the package off at the Noob's doorstep so he could watch the devastation personally? That's so sinister it could a blockbuster summer movie directed by Michael Bay with Megan Fox as The Herfabomber's secret obsession, who's an undercover ATF agent assigned to infiltrate The Herfabomber network, dedicated to bringing down The Herfabomber wearing nothing but bikini tops and cutoff jeans.
> 
> Hell,I'd pay full price at the movies to see that oneopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


I'd at least bust out my 10 year old student id for that. opcorn:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

On a hunch, I looked again at the very first photo posted by Jonathon (Cigar Noob). And as I did so I just got this very weird feeling - something sorta clicked. I think the package WAS hand delivered.

What if ... and I'm just sayin' so no one take offense. That's an awful lot of fine sticks to give away; we all have said or thought so, right? Now if we're to explore all angles of this thing... I am wondering why we only see THAT side of the box? 

What if someone were to, say, pack up a bunch of sticks, maybe almost all that he had, type up a letter, load everything into a priority mail box, then "deliver" the package. 

To himself.

:shock:

It's a theory - I ask you gentlemen to please shoot it full of holes. Could it NOT happen?

At least ouirknotamuzd would have the Oscar winning ending to his movie, huh?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hah! I was thinking the same thing.... I mean, I searched for "herfabomber" and the only thing that comes up is this thread....

We need more evidence cigar noob!!!


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

That's what I call a serious Bombing! Enjoy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dare I say... I call shenanigans!!!


----------



## Cigarman007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Gosh, darn, SCORE, Holy cow
LUCKY


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Unfortunately there was no return address. I had them with me when I went to my B&M for the empty boxes and showed some to my guy there. *He had a pretty good hunch so I'll take his word for it.* Hell, with my limited knowledge I couldn't tell if they came directly from CI or out of an Egyptian tomb.
> 
> :dunno:


your guy had a hunch on what? Who sent them? Their age? Please clarify.

Terry, I like your theory. Right now its the leader in the clubhouse. Things aren't adding up here, this all seems so fishy. Unless Herfabomber comes forward or strikes again, I'm not gonna believe that some mystery dude just so happens to stumble across this site, nickname himself, randomly select someone to drop a mega bomb on, and the ride off into the sunset and not see everyones reactions. How'd this guy get the address?? I want to believe that this was a legit hit, but I need more proof.

Is it too late to get a pic of the shipping label?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> your guy had a hunch on what? Who sent them? Their age? Please clarify.
> 
> Terry, I like your theory. Right now its the leader in the clubhouse. Things aren't adding up here, this all seems so fishy. Unless Herfabomber comes forward or strikes again, I'm not gonna believe that some mystery dude just so happens to stumble across this site, nickname himself, randomly select someone to drop a mega bomb on, and the ride off into the sunset and not see everyones reactions. How'd this guy get the address?? I want to believe that this was a legit hit, but I need more proof.
> 
> Is it too late to get a pic of the shipping label?


well,since I wanna get to the bottom of this too, we have to backtrack and check logistical possibilities. First of all, the address:

I checked Jonathan's public profile and there is an address there, so it is possible that someone could've read it and sent it to him using public Puff information.

as for motive?....that's anybody's guess. But I have noticed that there are some amazing generous folks here with way more cigars than they could possibly smoke themselves in 10 lifetimes. Maybe it's just someone here who's looking for an unconventional way to thin out their stash? Eccentricity doesn't have any logical motive to it to anyone but the eccentric himself.

screw the Michael Bay movie. We got us a "Silence of the Lambs"-type thriller, with Terry as the intrepid FBI forensic criminal profiler trying to get into the mind of a diabolical serial bomber to stop his reign of terror. But of course, Megan Fox would still be in it cuz she looks so damn good in a bikini top and cutoff jeans(I know it cheesy, but sometimes ya gotta pander to the general movie-going public)

okay, youse mugs, I dunno if that helped, but the probabilities just keep coming out of woodwork. I know we'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I don't like my first theory at all, other than as just a fun theory. The chances of this being a suicide bomb by Cigar Noob on himself is about 1 in 1,000. Fun thinking about it though, huh?

No. Now I favor a more realistic theory, one bearing a much closer nexus with the truth. 

How about this one as a working hypothesis:

I'd like to suggest that it is me who's the Herfabomber...
... that it be myself who's assigned the blame for this hit...
Uh - that it be I who am assigned the blame...
Ahem... I'd like to suggest that I be the one who that... 
...that it be me who is assigned the blame for this, myself.

You know what I'm saying. 

And now I feel you all must retaliate, pulling all the stops, come on, hit me with it, I can handle it, don't hold back, I deserve complete annihilation, put me in my place, I'm begging you...

:ss

Good day, gentlemen!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> (I'm going to keep the words minimal because there is a ton of Cigar pourn.)
> 
> An oversized package... this can't be good.... :fear:
> 
> ...


To jump on board with the conspiracy theory that the package may, just may, have been self-sent I wanted to bring up the "note". Something about this picture has been bothering me and I couldn't quite put my finger on it. Finally, after having gone through a bunch of the other bomb threads, I did not, even one time, come across a picture of note _still in the box_. The pictures of the notes with other bombs, if there is a note included, are always of the note after it has been read and laying out flat, like the second picture. So, it seems as though the note may have been taken out, read, re-folded and placed back in the box, and then the picture was taken, as though the picture taker was going above and beyond (maybe subconsciously) to prove that the note was in the box and to prove the authenticity of the package. I don't know about anyone else, but I wouldn't have the patience to stop opening the bomb, especially one of this magnitude, and snap a picture of the note before even removing it and before digging into the box. So why fold the note back up and place it back on the package for a photo op?

maybe i am just having too much fun looking at this as a puzzle opcorn:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Very perceptive, Dan. I had not noticed, but once you point it out I see it. Hmmmm....

Also looking again at the letter, I noticed two things. One, there are a few places where the punctuation is a bit funny. Note carefully the spacing of the ellipsis marks [. . .] and commas. See the couple of spots where there is a space missing where one might be expected? Anyone know a BOTL who routinely does that? Second, the "Muwahahahaha..." laugh. I've noticed only two BOTL who do that, though I know there are surely more. One is Oldmso54, the other is aninjaforallseasons. Both of them I consider my buddies, but I would not hesitate to fry their asses if it turns out one of them is committing this heinous crime.

Oh, wait.

Again, I am the Herfabomber, it is me, I, please take me down before I can strike again, you all must bomb me into submission, make it hurt...

:biggrin1:

_<hey, it's worth a try!>_


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I think we're on to something here. Isn't it funny how this so called "bombed" cigar noob hasn't said a word since the theory started. And he was on puff after dahu's post....:hmm:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

dahu said:


> So, it seems as though the note may have been taken out, read, re-folded and placed back in the box, and then the picture was taken, as though the picture taker was going above and beyond (maybe subconsciously) to prove that the note was in the box and to prove the authenticity of the package. I don't know about anyone else, but I wouldn't have the patience to stop opening the bomb, especially one of this magnitude, and snap a picture of the note before even removing it and before digging into the box. So why fold the note back up and place it back on the package for a photo op?
> 
> maybe i am just having too much fun looking at this as a puzzle opcorn:


I did take it out and read it first. Once I saw what was developing I knew I needed some quality pics. I may have even taken everything out before even reaching for the camera. There was very little method to the madness when I first opened it.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> I think we're on to something here. Isn't it funny how this so called "bombed" cigar noob hasn't said a word since the theory started. And he was on puff after dahu's post....:hmm:


I thought he same thing last night Eric. I looked back to post #1 and it looks like cigar noob has chimed in about 6 or 7 times. Not nearly enough for someone who'd want to find out who sent this bomb so that he could give the proper thanks.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm taking another look at that stash, but I don't see too many rarities, just the usual stuff one can pick up on CI or cbid. LOTS and LOTS of them, and all VERY GOOD, but nothing that might give any secrets away re: the identity of the Herfabomber -dun dun dunnn. 

Hmmmm...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Also looking again at the letter, I noticed two things. One, there are a few places where the punctuation is a bit funny. Note carefully the spacing of the ellipsis marks [. . .] and commas. See the couple of spots where there is a space missing where one might be expected? Anyone know a BOTL who routinely does that?
> 
> Second, the "Muwahahahaha..." laugh. I've noticed only two BOTL who do that, though I know there are surely more. One is Oldmso54, the other is aninjaforallseasons. Both of them I consider my buddies, but I would not hesitate to fry their asses if it turns out one of them is committing this heinous crime.


I admit freely to using a sinister laugh, though only where your poetry is concerned! (Seriously, that's the only place I've ever used it, to my recollection!)

However, my punctuation is generally impeccable, unless I'm on my phone. Even then, it's generally only capitalization that I miss, so I'm a dead end. :dunno:

:doh: Doh!

Er, I mean, yes, yes it was me, I admit. Punish me. :lie:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> How about this one as a working hypothesis:
> 
> I'd like to suggest that it is me who's the Herfabomber...
> ... that it be myself who's assigned the blame for this hit...
> ...





ProbateGeek said:


> Also looking again at the letter, I noticed two things. One, there are a few places where the punctuation is a bit funny. Note carefully the spacing of the ellipsis marks [. . .] and commas. See the couple of spots where there is a space missing where one might be expected? Anyone know a BOTL who routinely does that? Second, the "Muwahahahaha..." laugh. I've noticed only two BOTL who do that, though I know there are surely more. One is Oldmso54, the other is aninjaforallseasons. Both of them I consider my buddies, but I would not hesitate to fry their asses if it turns out one of them is committing this heinous crime.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> ...





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I admit freely to using a sinister laugh, though only where your poetry is concerned! (Seriously, that's the only place I've ever used it, to my recollection!)
> 
> However, my punctuation is generally impeccable, unless I'm on my phone. Even then, it's generally only capitalization that I miss, so I'm a dead end. :dunno:
> 
> ...


I think these two jokers are laying some hints here fellas. Probate "pretends" it is him which can mean that it is either a) him, b) not him but he knows who it is or c) non of the above or d) all of the above.

He then throws out a casual accusation to two "friends". I think he through out Oldsmo54 so it didn't seem like he was directly outing aninjaforallseasons, but he was still throwing the information right out in the open. Then aninjaforallseasons chimes in to comment that he "my punctuation is generally impeccable" which isn't really a denial and in fact could have been a planned error. They are both members of this so-called NW Bomb Squids (or whatever you yahoo's call yourself), one is an f'n ninja, and the other does law stuff. :suspicious:

I vote D! :doh:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Or E.... It's YOU!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmmmmm.

Anyone care to guess whose post this is:

"*06-25-2011, 02:38 PM

Jonathan...I'd be worried about your box.....I'm blowin that sh!t up!!*"

What do you guys think?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Very perceptive, Dan. I had not noticed, but once you point it out I see it. Hmmmm....
> 
> Also looking again at the letter, I noticed two things. One, there are a few places where the punctuation is a bit funny. Note carefully the spacing of the ellipsis marks [. . .] and commas. See the couple of spots where there is a space missing where one might be expected? Anyone know a BOTL who routinely does that? Second, the "Muwahahahaha..." laugh. I've noticed only two BOTL who do that, though I know there are surely more. One is Oldmso54, the other is aninjaforallseasons. Both of them I consider my buddies, but I would not hesitate to fry their asses if it turns out one of them is committing this heinous crime.
> 
> ...


Not me, but thanks for the thought and for considering me your buddy, but 1) I ALWAYS hand write/usually print my notes and 2) I stole the sinister laugh line from somewhere I can't remember because I couldn't figure out how to spell it.

But now for my 2 cents: There are a couple of bombers here who routinely type their letters, one the letter is always short, the other is usually wordier - - AND the wordier one usually types in a large and bold font. I'm not going to throw out any names here (for fear of retaliation!) but I have a suspect in mind....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Anyone care to guess whose post this is:
> 
> ...


i know who posted that but i dont think ... i have my reasons... i suppose it possible but if thats the case a few things are missing


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

kapathy said:


> i know who posted that but i dont think ... i have my reasons... i suppose it possible but if thats the case a few things are missing


I agree - only the timing and tone of the message are right, nothing else would seem to match. Not that I know this person at all, or his style, but his "affiliation" would seem to rule him out.

Grasping at straws...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> one is an f'n ninja...


Got that right!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Grasping at straws...


That's what she said. :drum:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i know who posted that but i dont think ... i have my reasons... i suppose it possible but if thats the case a few things are missing


I don't think it's him either. I hope it wouldn't be all sneak attack when I am expecting the package from the guy. How would I know when to launch mine? He has been talking a big game though.... and their hasn't been a DC posted.... :noidea:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> I don't think it's him either. I hope it wouldn't be all sneak attack when I am expecting the package from the guy. How would I know when to launch mine? He has been talking a big game though.... and their hasn't been a DC posted.... :noidea:


mainly ive been picking on you hes been very quiet


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Anyone care to guess whose post this is:
> 
> ...


I know who posted that.....

And guys I wish it was from me but it is not. It is infact one hell of a bomb. I will be destroying him sometime very soon.

I will be watching close. I too find it hard to believe there is no return address. That means it is someone local to you.......scary thought!!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

If someone shipped that large of a package, that many sticks with no return address then that BOTL(or SOTL?) has balls of steel!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Possible clue. The transparent Priority Mail tape used on the box is not available on their store. The ones that are are paper with adhesive back and come in short pre cut strips. Maybe a postal employee bomber?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Possible clue. The transparent Priority Mail tape used on the box is not available on their store. The ones that are are paper with adhesive back and come in short pre cut strips. Maybe a postal employee bomber?


Nice catch! I've only seen the Priority tape used by employees behind the counter...

Interesting.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Nice catch! I've only seen the Priority tape used by employees behind the counter...
> 
> Interesting.


At two of the post offices I frequent, one here in Philly and one in New Castle, DE, both have the transparent priority mail tape out for customers to use. (They are in oversized scotch tape-type dispensers.)

The mystery continues... :flock:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

russ812 said:


> At two of the post offices I frequent, one here in Philly and one in New Castle, DE, both have the transparent priority mail tape out for customers to use. (They are in oversized scotch tape-type dispensers.)
> 
> The mystery continues... :flock:


Somebody get Columbo on this.

Oh, wait. Nevermind. He's no longer with us. He's ceased to be. He's an ex-detective. He's pining for the fjords.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Possible clue. The transparent Priority Mail tape used on the box is not available on their store. The ones that are are paper with adhesive back and come in short pre cut strips. Maybe a postal employee bomber?


interesting theory, and it certainly narrows the possibilities down to the current 596,000 employees of the USPS(wait a damn minute. what's if it's a retired postal employee?:mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph. As I've stated earlier, I want to help get to the bottom of this, so I will take it upon myself to begin calling each and every member of the USPS and determine if they have an airtight alibi. Normally, it always helps to start at the top(dialing Postmaster General's private number):cell::cell::cell::cell:damn, it went to voice mail. Oh well, thank goodness it's a holiday weekend;it'll give me more time to cold call.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boom!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/294044-uhhhhhhh.html#post3295932


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> (I'm going to keep the words minimal because there is a ton of Cigar pourn.)
> 
> An oversized package... this can't be good.... :fear:
> 
> ...


wow amazing biggest hit ive seen yet in my short time here well enjoy man they look great.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

(ouirknotamuzd ?)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This person hits like a girl.... :bored:

(seriously...that is an amazing hit!)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> This person hits like a girl.... :bored:
> 
> (seriously...that is an amazing hit!)


Lol, no the ZK's hit like girls. This mystery bomber hits like a freight train!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Lol, no the ZK's hit like girls. This mystery bomber hits like a freight train!


Oh Sherlock...I would think that your reasoning and deductive skills would be better, since you are, after all, a famous detective. That being said, I am fairly sure that ZK has obliterated everyone that we have so chosen to obliterate and have 2 more in line foa a mAss kicking of EPIC magnitude and scope. Just be glad that you aren't one of those two...but your time will come, grasshopper, and you will be shown the way...and there is only one way...the ZK WAY!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Oh Sherlock...I would think that your reasoning and deductive skills would be better, since you are, after all, a famous detective. That being said, I am fairly sure that ZK has obliterated everyone that we have so chosen to obliterate and have 2 more in line foa a mAss kicking of EPIC magnitude and scope. Just be glad that you aren't one of those two...but your time will come, grasshopper, and you will be shown the way...and there is only one way...the ZK WAY!


blahblahblah'd as only the Captain of the Blahmas can blah!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> blahblahblah'd as only the Captain of the Blahmas can blah!


:tu:tu


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Lol, no the ZK's hit like girls. This mystery bomber hits like a freight train!


LOL :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

A hell of a hit... just, wow.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

All joking aside....anyone take credit for the destruction?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> All joking aside....anyone take credit for the destruction?


It might be solved in ray's post Uhhhhhhhhh...


----------

